# Baptism Debate Online



## Kstone1999 (May 24, 2007)

If anyone is interested. Thomas Schreiner and Gregg Strawbridge will be debating infant baptism and believers baptism. Here is the link to listen online.


http://www.reclaimingthemind.org/~reclaimi/?q=/cws/home?q=cws/home


----------

